# Rp for my anthrowolf.



## Loboria (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm looking for someone to rp an anthro male (preferably wolf as well, but not a must) with my anthro wolf girl. I don't have a premise or anything yet. I just know I want to use her. I have some things I won't do. Vore, toilet play, and macro are my main three. Most others can be discussed. Shoot me a pm if you are interested, and we can discuss a plot and everything like that.


----------



## Periosha (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi there. I was wondering if you would like to rp with me?


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 5, 2017)

Sure, if you're into TF then I can become the anthro wolf.


----------



## Fenrir_Shadowfang (Jun 14, 2017)

*Disclaimer for the purpose of preventing any misunderstanding of the intention behind anything in the following post - some things I have been known to say tend to get people riled up and me in trouble because of a misunderstanding of what I am actually saying: with Asperger's Syndrome I next to no social skills which most people pick up naturally as such I feel it necessary to do everything possible to prevent trouble resulting from my posts. Let me make one thing abundantly clear for the record

I never and would never post anything here or elsewhere with the intention of inflaming people of offending anyone. As for trolls, as far as I knew up until about 3 years ago they were a monster that had the ability to regenerate and thus required fire to be fully killed, much like a hydra in that regard. Thus, if anyone believes that I am trolling or any other such term: that is not my intent at all and I apologise for my words being interpreted in that way by anyone.*

Now, with that embarrassing and rather painful admission of truth out of the way; on to the actual reason for me posting this, and getting back on track.

  Loboria:

My name is Fenrir Shadowfang, and I heard you were looking for someone to portray an male partner for your character. I can certainly fulfill that role rather well. My main character is definitely canind in nature, but years ago he started off as a Werewolf and evolved from there.

I am both well educated and well read, not to mentioned well mannered. I am open to any sort of roleplay scenario but I particularly am interested in long-term relationships between two characters with the main aspect of the story being romantic themed (though I can honestly be rather cheesy sometimes due to the amount of romance films and novels I've read).

Another thing which I could bring to this roleplay that few others around here ever could. I can fairly confidently say this everything I have seen and/or read over the course of more than 12 years among the furry community as a mere fan and observer until I decided to get involed two or three years ago.

What I am talking about is an in-depth and realistic knowledge of wolves and other canids. I have been obsessed with wolves, and foxes since I was 5 years old to tell you the truth. Now, after many years I have a level of understanding of wolves that even my University professors respected. I know how they think, how they react to new stimuli, how to read their body language and how their entire anatomy is structured and how every organ system functions. A easy way to tell whether someone has this level of knowledge is to read their written works, particularly ones involving intimate moments between wolves (or any other canid such as Jackals, foxes, coyotes, etc even the unique tanuki or Japanese raccoon dog) and any non canid species. The said and very obvious mistake they make is honestly one of the main things which draws so many people to werewolves and canid anatomically oriented characters. I'd go into detail but I'd likely attract the wrath of the site administrators or moderators.

I absolutely despise most people's concepts of what amounts to NSFW content because I have been banned from a number of sites simply for providing a detailed description of the canine reproductive cycle complete in all aspects. They banned me because I got reported for putting up scientific data to help people actually learn something. I found out that the person who reported me on one site in particular was using a simple word-swapping cypher to enjoy a lot of NSFW content there for years without setting off a flag. *A note to any administrators or moderators of this forum and of FurAffinity in general: the preceding paragraph is not intended to be interpreted as any form of desire to break rules, or disrespect anyone, it is simply an actual event that I experienced coupled with a bit of advice on things which any automatic detection and flagging systems tend to miss due to a lack of presence of the words that would flag it*

I seem to have done it again, I got off on a massive explanation by instinct and forgot to get to the point early in the message before going into such things. So .. ultimately if you are interested in enjoying having your character immersed in an actual realistic environment and feel at lot more in tune with her. I can provide that opportunity for you.

Feel free to reach me at my rather telling email address: madaboutwolves@gmail.com and we can go over any questions you might have and get things set up away from these dunces who cannot tell the difference between adult content and scientific facts of life.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 15, 2017)

Erm... OK then.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 16, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> Erm... OK then.


I do indeed agree


----------



## Fenrir_Shadowfang (Jun 16, 2017)

Sorry about that everyone. I sometimes get a tad carried away when something really catches my eye.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh, OK.


----------

